# Bug handoff - Onglets iCloud!



## Accrok (26 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J’ai un petit problème de handoff sur un seul de mes appareils et j’aimerais savoir comment le résoudre et surtout si je suis la seul à observer cela. 

Comme beaucoup de monde, j’ai mis à jour mon iPhone 6s + avec iOS11 et mon Apple Watch avec watchOS 4.0. Le tout fonctionne parfaitement, rapidité, fluidité...etc aucun ralentissement, mis à part peut-être un bug sur mon Apple Watch concernant mon protégé écran qui doit être trop épais (mais qui fonctionnait parfaitement avec WatchOS 3.0). Pour l’iPhone, j’ai même l’impression qu’il est plus rapide qu’avant  et plus fluide. 

Bref, ce n’est pas le sujet du post. 

Le véritable sujet est que je n’ai plus la continuité des onglets iCloud ouvert sur tous mes appareils uniquement sur mon Mac Pro 2009 / OS 10.11.6 - El Capitan avec la dernière version de Safari. 

Sur tous mes autres appareils, ça fonctionne parfaitement, sur mon MacBook Pro / OS 10.12.6, sur mon iPad Mini / iOS 9.3.5 et sur mon iPhone 6s+ / iOS 11, tous les onglets de tous mes appareils apparaissent même ceux du MacPro. 

C’est juste sur le Mac Pro, que je n’ai aucun onglets, ça reste désespérément vide. 

Le problème est que je crois que ce bug est apparu depuis que j’ai effacer l’historique et tous les cookies et autres données de site web pour repartir de zéro avec le nouveaux Safari. Je crois, mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100% que ça fonctionnait avant de faire ces manipulations. 

Je précise quand même que AirDrop, et les fichiers iCloud fonctionne parfaitement sur le Mac Pro en question. 

J’ai déjà tenter d’activer/désactiver Safari dans les préférences iCloud de mon Mac Pro. 

De l’aide sera bienvenue avant de tous désactiver/réactiver et avant de faire des manipulations plus poussées.


----------



## Accrok (27 Septembre 2017)

Personne pour m’aider ! J’ai toujours pas trouver de solution au bug étrange !!


----------



## Accrok (2 Octobre 2017)

Bon apparemment je dois être le seul à avoir ce type de bug, donc je cherche une solution. 

Pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser, voilà un long thread sur le sujet :
- https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7849706?start=20&tstart=0


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2017)

Le Handoff entre appareils fonctionne-t'il? J'ai eu un bug similaire (non pas avec les onglets iCloud mais avec Handoff), uniquement sur mon iPad Air 2. La mise à jour iOS 11 a corrigé ce problème.


----------



## Accrok (2 Octobre 2017)

Je n’ai pas handoff avec mon MacBook et mon MacPro, car juste à la limite pour être compatible, je n’ai droit qu’à iCloud et AirDrop. 

Mac Pro fin 2009 & MacBook Pro fin 2011

Mais merci quand même [emoji6]


----------



## Accrok (23 Avril 2019)

Je déterre le topic du fin fond des age pour dire que le problème est régler depuis la mise à jour vers Sierra et l’upgrade en 5.1.


----------

